# Estee Lauder Private Sale Haul



## icesng (Apr 8, 2009)

This is my haul from the recent Estee Lauder Private Sale in Singapore. Honestly i wish i've bought more on that day since we don't have CCO here and it's a rare chance to be able to buy MAC and Bobbi Brown at such great price, but i've spent too much on the Hello Kitty Collection last month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










This whole lot costs me SGD189, _approx USD122_. My favorite has got to be the Bobbi Brown palette which is SGD30 _approx US19_. I've been wanting to get a Bobbi Brown palette for the longest time. The cheapest item of the lot is the MAC Ungaro Pastel Emotion Lipglass, which i got at SGD8 _approx USD5_. All in all, i love all the products i got!


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 8, 2009)

Great Deals


----------



## n_c (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh nice!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 9, 2009)

nice haul, enjoy!


----------



## meiseen (Apr 9, 2009)

ooo thats such a nice haul! enjoy it!


----------

